# P015B, P0171, P1101 AFTER valve cover and manifold replacement help



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I would tell them they didn't fix it correctly and I wont be paying a dime for them to look at it again. Seems like something wasn't done correctly.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*


Potential causes for this code, *P0106*, to set are:

Defective O2 sensor(s)
Burnt, broken, or disconnected wiring and/or connectors
Defective catalytic converter
Engine exhaust leaks
Read more at: P015B O2 Sensor Delayed Response - Lean to Rich (Bank 1 Sensor 1)

A code *P0171* may mean that one or more of the following has happened:

The MAF (Mass Air Flow) Sensor is dirty or faulty Note: The use of "oiled" air filters may cause the MAF to become dirty if the filter is over-oiled.
There is also an issue with some vehicles where the MAF sensors leak the silicone potting material used to protect the circuitry.
There could be a vacuum leak downstream of the MAF sensor
Possible cracked vacuum or PCV line/connection
Faulty or stuck open PCV valve
Failed or faulty oxygen sensor (bank 1, sensor 1)
Sticking/plugged or failed fuel injector
Low fuel pressure (possible plugged/dirty fuel filter!)
Exhaust leak between engine and first oxygen sensor
Read more at: OBD-II DTC: P0171 System Too Lean (Bank 1)


*Chevy Cruze P1101 Causes*
*Engine Wiring*– A good place to start is to do an inspection of the area around where the mass airflow sensor plugs into the intake. Make sure that the wiring doesn’t look broken or disconnected. You’d be surprised, in the winter months a rodent can cause a lot of damage to a an engine in one night.

*Air Filter*– Pull your air filter and see if something has gotten in there. If it has, remove the debris. Or if the filter looks very dirty go ahead and replace it. If enough air is not getting into the engine the mass airflow sensor is not going to get a proper reading, and P1101 will likely be thrown.

If neither the engine wiring or the air filter seems to be a problem, then it’s going to be time to pull the mass airflow sensor and see if it is dirty. A word of caution, these sensors can be incredibly sensitive to the oil’s on skin so make sure to use caution and not touch the sensor element itself.

*Leaking Intake*– If the intake seal on the Chevy Cruze has been damaged, there’ll be a vacuum leak. A vacuum leak means that air will be getting in to the intake not through the throttle. This is going to dramatically alter the reading at the mass airflow sensor gets and will trigger P1101.

A mechanic would be able to do something called a smoke test, which would let them visually see where the intake is leaking from.

If you would like to try to find the vacuum leak yourself go ahead and perform a visual inspection and make sure that you don’t have a disconnected or broken vacuum hose. If it looks ok, than carb and choke cleaner can help. Here’s a good video on vacuum leak diagnosis.

*MAF Sensor May be Bad*– at this point the only cost that we should have incurred is the cost of a can of carb and choke cleaner. If everything checked out, and there were no intake leeks, than it’s time to evaluate whether the MAF sensor is bad.






Here’s another YouTube video. This one goes over how to test a MAF sensor with a multi-meter. It’s relatively easy to do and multi meters are cheap.

Read more at: Chevy Cruze P1101 and P0171 Trouble Codes | Drivetrain Resource


----------



## angmar290 (Jan 30, 2021)

BRM Cruze said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this form and was wondering if anyone has experienced this before.
> 
> ...


did you ever figure out what was wrong? I am having the same issues.


----------

